# Collings Foundation in SoCal



## evangilder (May 9, 2009)

The Collings Foundation left the Camarillo Airport yesterday on their way to Burbank Airport for the weekend. So I went out to catch some shots of the birds.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 9, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 9, 2009)

Beautiful photos of warbirds means only one thing.....

Eric has got a camera in his hands.

Nice job!

TO


----------



## evangilder (May 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. I took a bit of an extended lunch yesterday to get these. As with anything is warbirds, the departure time wasn't exactly what they said it would be. So I stayed to at least capture the Liberator taxiing.


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2009)

Great stuff Eric! 8)


----------



## syscom3 (May 9, 2009)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 9, 2009)

God I would have had to smoke a cigarette afterwards. Excellent job Eric!


----------



## Micdrow (May 9, 2009)

Awsome shots Eric as always!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 9, 2009)

Great shots, Eric!


----------

